# Kids in Spain Write Two Letters, One to Santa and One to Their Parents for Christmas



## SeaBreeze (Dec 24, 2014)

In the end, they have a choice which to send, and they choose the one to their parents.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2014)

I clicked on this because having lived in Spain for many years, I knew that children don't write 2 letters at  Navidad....but even tho' this is an advert for Ikea..it brought a lump to my throat.


----------

